# Broken Miter Saw Handle



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

The plastic handle on my miter saw broke. The part is no longer available from the manufacturer. I have it held together with rubber straps but would like to try and glue/epoxy it. Would like suggestions on what glue or epoxy to use. Thank You.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I would use a two part epoxy or a solvent-type glue for plastics. Epoxy bonds to almost anything. Solvent glues work for most but not all plastics. I wouldn't trust anything else to bond to plastic.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Epoxy brands?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Epoxy brands?


maybe there is something in here that might work...

.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anyone used those plastic welders they sell at Harbor Freight? they come with filler rods and have different rods for different plastics. I read an article one time and I guess they really work. They are not that expensive either.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

my dentist does....
but a bit upscale from HF...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> my dentist does....
> but a bit upscale from HF...


Tad more expensive too,would be my guess.

Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Which saw do you have...?

Got a picture of the break...?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw an epoxy at a Home Hardware store up here but I can not remember the name of the epoxy. It will even glue hypalon which I am not sure any other one will glue but the stuff was expensive, about $20 for the 2 tubes.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> my dentist does....
> but a bit upscale from HF...


Are you sure??? :surprise:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JIMMIEM said:


> Epoxy brands?


I like Devcon and JB weld. You can find either at your local hardware store.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Delta 36-220. I'll pull the cords off and take a picture.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Jim ~ I have had excellent results with Loctite 20 minute epoxy plastic bonder in the .85 fl oz double barrel tube for gluing plastic. Doesn't work with all plastics. I repaired a lawn mower throttle assembly with it and submitted a review to Lowe's. Click ... here ... and click on the _reviews_ button and scroll down to lawn mower throttle repair. Good luck.

Bob


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Are you sure??? :surprise:


pretty sure...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've had good results using JB weld as well. I've also used Lepages (I think?) 5 min epoxy.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Of course yours probably broke in a different place, but mine has held nicely the past two years with just black electrical tape.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jim...if it broke over a hollow part of the handle, reinforce it first by fitting in a piece of wood...regardless of what you use for glue...just a thought...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> The plastic handle on my miter saw broke. The part is no longer available from the manufacturer. I have it held together with rubber straps but would like to try and glue/epoxy it. Would like suggestions on what glue or epoxy to use. Thank You.


what saw do you have...


----------



## BTimmer (Feb 7, 2015)

Have you considered remaking the handle entirely of wood?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

BTimmer said:


> Have you considered remaking the handle entirely of wood?


That's a great idea.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BTimmer said:


> Have you considered remaking the handle entirely of wood?


or assemble the pieces...
apply tape...
and fill the hollow solid...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

3D printer ?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Duct tape! If it can't be fixed with duct tape then throw it out. Here is a brand that is so strong you could have holes in the plastic and it would still hold it together. 

Shop GORILLA TAPE 1.88-in x 105-ft Black Duct Tape at Lowes.com[com.lowes.commerce.storelocator.beans.LocatorStoreBean%404a974a97]&storeNumber=2434&kpid=3055683&cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-Paint-_-Tape-_-3055683%3AGORILLA_TAPE&CAWELAID=&CAWELAID=1368108762


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine broke just above its base that attaches to the motor housing.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Delta 36-220


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

There is wiring inside the handle


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Delta 36-220


seems to be a common ailment w/ that unit...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> seems to be a common ailment w/ that unit...


Then it makes perfect sense why the manufacturer would stop making the part.
Other than that it's been a very good saw.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Then it makes perfect sense why the manufacturer would stop making the part.
> Other than that it's been a very good saw.


ya'd think they would make a better replacement part...
or why make a part when they want to sell another saw...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> ya'd think they would make a better replacement part...
> or why make a part when they want to sell another saw...


First option...better replacement part. Absolutely not!
Second option.....sell me another saw. Definitely yes!
Gotta keep the stockholders happy.
As Steve Martin said in the movie The Jerk......it's the 'Profit Motive'.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I had some Devcon epoxy. The handle has 2 halves. I assume so that the safety button and trigger switch can be wired and gotten to if they needed to be replaced. One half of the handle is part of the base that is screwed to the motor housing so it seems that it is a weak spot.....strong spring plus the fulcum effect. The other half of the handle attaches to the fixed side with screws. Have to wonder how many cycles the design engineers put the saw's up-down motion to. The epoxy has got it back together but it'll probably break again so I wrapped a web strap around the motor housing and outer perimeter of the handle to provide additional support. I can think of several scenarios why Delta didn't want to make a better replacement part......besides 'we lost the mold'.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> I had some Devcon epoxy. The handle has 2 halves. I assume so that the safety button and trigger switch can be wired and gotten to if they needed to be replaced. One half of the handle is part of the base that is screwed to the motor housing so it seems that it is a weak spot.....strong spring plus the fulcum effect. The other half of the handle attaches to the fixed side with screws. Have to wonder how many cycles the design engineers put the saw's up-down motion to. The epoxy has got it back together but it'll probably break again so I wrapped a web strap around the motor housing and outer perimeter of the handle to provide additional support. I can think of several scenarios why Delta didn't want to make a better replacement part......besides 'we lost the mold'.


is there enough of the handle left that you could cast another from reinforced glass resins???


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> is there enough of the handle left that you could cast another from reinforced glass resins???


Yes, just missing a very small piece 1/2" x 1/4". How/who would do the cast?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Yes, just missing a very small piece 1/2" x 1/4". How/who would do the cast?


inject the cavity at the point where the handle attaches to motor housing making absolutely sure none can get into the motor housing or any place else you wouldn't want it......
ie the switch.. plug any holes or make dams to contain the placement...
also... make sure you clean the housing and inside of the handle w/ DNA to promote bonding...

http://www.globalspec.com/industrial-directory/glass_fiber_reinforced_polymers


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> inject the cavity at the point where the handle attaches to motor housing making absolutely sure none can get into the motor housing or any place else you wouldn't want it......
> ie the switch.. plug any holes or make dams to contain the placement...
> also... make sure you clean the housing and inside of the handle w/ DNA to promote bonding...
> 
> Glass Fiber Reinforced Polymers | Products & Suppliers | IHS Engineering360


Based on the configuration and design of the handle that would work. Thank you for the suggestion! I took a quick look at the web site....will go back for more details.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Based on the configuration and design of the handle that would work. Thank you for the suggestion! I took a quick look at the web site....will go back for more details.


that site was for product knowledge...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> that site was for product knowledge...


That's what I need....product knowledge.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> That's what I need....product knowledge.


got a subject in mind???


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> got a subject in mind???


Yes, how to do the cast from reinforced glass resins.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

drill a hole in the handle and inject the resin...
use gravity to settle it towards the housing...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> drill a hole in the handle and inject the resin...
> use gravity to settle it towards the housing...


Sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Sounds like a plan!!!


make sure not even one drop can get into the motor or switch...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> make sure not even one drop can get into the motor or switch...


I will be very careful.
Thank You!!!!!


----------

